# 90723 dx question



## ebredehoeft (Jul 9, 2010)

I am confused when picking a dx for 90723 Diptheria, tetanus toxoids, acellular pertussis and Hemophilus influenza B vaccine DtaP-Hib 
I did not see a actual combo dx code for this so would you use v06.8 or would you use V06.1 V03.81

The reason I say the second part is under V06 is the Note stating "Use additional single vacccination codes from vategories v03-v05 to identify any vaccinations not included in a combination code. 

Any thoughts on which is the correct dx??

Thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 9, 2010)

I would probably use V06.3 since it contains the DTP + polio and V05.3 for the hep. 

And V03.81 for the Hemophilus influenza B vaccine


----------



## ebredehoeft (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh you are right I didn't see the polio on the code. Thanks


----------



## ebredehoeft (Jul 9, 2010)

I was looking at 90721 instead of 90723


----------

